# Photo Tournament: Food



## bass76

I bet very few of you have existing photos of food.  Be creative and think outside the square

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 entry's (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner if the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will only be 10 entry's) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image
(please play fair)

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Absolute max photo res is 1024x768

I'll have to put my pic up later.  I can't find the charger for the cam batteries.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Might use this one... might not (it's not that good):
EDIT:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/2008 Drama/IMG_2038.jpg





Again, it sucks. Oh well.


----------



## 4NGU$

not as big as i would like but i will find bigger later 

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/IMG_0760.jpg


----------



## newguy5

not solid food, but definitely liquid food.


----------



## vroom_skies

Liquid food V2?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Wow, Bob, is that edited?


----------



## pokethesmot

lol the fridge in my room


----------



## vroom_skies

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Wow, Bob, is that edited?



Not really, just a crop and slight levels, plus my border.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

pokethesmot said:


> lol the fridge in my room



Lol, wow.




vroom_skies said:


> Not really, just a crop and slight levels, plus my border.




Wow, that looks great.

Did you just line all the bottles up like that, on a platform or something?


----------



## speedyink

Here's mine

http://fc31.deviantart.com/fs37/i/2008/280/2/9/Tomatoes_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

http://pic.leech.it/i/06ddb/d51d381d1002889.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Watch Danny to drool over ^ that! 

Would this work Buzz?






It's ice, a drink.


----------



## kal2509

pokethesmot said:


> lol the fridge in my room



you win... hands down!


----------



## pokethesmot

kal2509 said:


> you win... hands down!



lol i hope i win, it may not be the best looking pic but it has a great meaning lol


----------



## massahwahl

vroom_skies said:


> Liquid food V2?



whats the black square blocking the 13th bottle up?


----------



## Calibretto

Yeah a black box appears two times. One at the very front and one about in the middle.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ha, there is a good reason for that.

That reason is:
- The shot was taken of a vending machine lol. The large hole on the bottom is where your drink would come out and the top one was the dollar slot, if I recall.

Yeah, the shot is a lot simpler then ya guys thought hun?

Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Ha! I get it now. Nice


----------



## MBGraphics

Hmm, seems I dont really have any pictures of food, guess thats just cause I eat it as soon as it gets in front of me!


----------



## 4NGU$

vroom_skies said:


> Ha, there is a good reason for that.
> 
> That reason is:
> - The shot was taken of a vending machine lol. The large hole on the bottom is where your drink would come out and the top one was the dollar slot, if I recall.
> 
> Yeah, the shot is a lot simpler then ya guys thought hun?
> 
> Bob



so its a photograph of someones photograph ?


----------



## vroom_skies

More or less, yup.


----------



## Egon

http://verypoorwebcomics.com/downloads/Berries.png





Woo, I can be in this one if I counted right!


----------



## captain_ouzo

third try to get it uploaded...


----------



## atentora

What? No pictures of babies? They are the best food ever! If only I had a camera...


and a baby...


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> http://pic.leech.it/i/06ddb/d51d381d1002889.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

You like Mountain Dew Danny? Don't they have it over in the UK?


----------



## Ramodkk

Nope, he drank all he could when he went to Canada


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> You like Mountain Dew Danny? Don't they have it over in the UK?



Yeah, It's awesome! Nope, I wish 



ramodkk said:


> Nope, he drank all he could when he went to Canada



Oh Yeah!  You know it!


----------



## Calibretto

Here you go Danny: (This isn't part of the photo comp by the way)






If you come visit me, I'll give you all the Mountain Dew you want


----------



## Ramodkk

Can I come?


----------



## atentora

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, It's awesome! Nope, I wish
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah!  You know it!



That settles it, I am never going to the UK.


----------



## bomberboysk

if i counted right this should be 10...


----------



## newguy5

Calibretto said:


> If you come visit me, I'll give you all the Mountain Dew you want



almost sounds dirty...

what's with all the liquid food?  i post one and everyone goes crazy


----------



## atentora

Cause we are all computer nerds. All we need to live is Mountain Dew


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Here you go Danny: (This isn't part of the photo comp by the way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you come visit me, I'll give you all the Mountain Dew you want



Deal! How's next Summer for you!?



ramodkk said:


> Can I come?



Paaaaarty! 



atentora said:


> That settles it, I am never going to the UK.



Don't... everything is so expensive and there's no Mt.Dew!


----------



## atentora

Kornowski said:


> Paaaaarty!



CF party? I think we should plan one. It would be awesome!


----------



## Kornowski

atentora said:


> CF party? I think we should plan one. It would be awesome!



Totally! Would be kind of hard to all meet in one place though, lol.


----------



## atentora

That's why we plan! Take a year or two. Gather who would be fun to have, find a place, and then meet! I say somewhere in Canada or northern US would be best, but that might just be because I like colder weather... It could totally work!

Or we could take the easy way out and not do it...


----------



## speedyink

Rememeber, this is the photo tournament thread, not the CF get together thread


----------



## Calibretto

Do we have 10 entries? Let's get the poll up that way we can raid this thread afterwards


----------



## newguy5

Calibretto said:


> Do we have 10 entries? Let's get the poll up that way we can raid this thread afterwards



i'm with that guy.  also while we are here i think we should also discuss endangered species and what it means for our children


----------



## bomberboysk

newguy5 said:


> i'm with that guy.  also while we are here i think we should also discuss endangered species and what it means for our children



Im with that too


----------

